

Configuring multiple Flask sites with uWSGI and nginx on an Amazon EC2 Instance  - spahl
http://blog.iqyax.org/configuring-multiple-flask-sites-with-uwsgi-and-nginx-on-an-amazon-ec2-instance?pid=0

======
rlbaker
As a python user with relatively little EC2/nginx experience, this is exactly
the sort of thing I've been looking for. Thanks!

